# Bragging Rights



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought I'd start a thread where we could show jobs that were tough to do and turned out well. Something we're proud of... :thumbsup:

This is Francesca's dance studio. I nearly broke my back standing up the wall (with the "CO" in it). It was 10 ft high, 2x6 and way too long...

Everything is smooth except the outside window wall where I went with a coat of plaster and 16 mesh silica and then back scratched it for a rough effect.



























Sorry...just realized this should probably be under another discussion topic. I don't think I can move it.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

FAAAAAAAAAAANCY!

Love the soffit/tray, whatever you want to call it.:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, very nice :thumbsup:.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Top job well done :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

The soffit looks great, and I especially like the swooshes on the reception desk and logo wall. How did the curves for the swooshes get determined? I'd love to do more detail work like that.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I've done a bunch of repair work in Yvon Chouinard's house here in town. (Owner/Found of Patagonia)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yvon_Chouinard

Also repaired a bunch of cracks in John Heminway's house. (Famous filmmaker/writer)
http://www.heminway.net/

I'm working on getting more drywall art though!

Here's a small detail I did at my in-laws too.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> The soffit looks great, and I especially like the swooshes on the reception desk and logo wall. How did the curves for the swooshes get determined? I'd love to do more detail work like that.


I wanted to design/create a theme that would match her website:








The curves were drawn freehand on the wall then 2 layers of rock were added with bullnose.

For lack of a better name, we ended up calling that ceiling soffit the "Halo."


----------



## plaster master (Sep 18, 2009)

looks great, and you have proffesional looking shots for your portfolio,keep up the creativity and you will always get more from your work


----------

